# Semi Brick Galaxy Tab 2 7.0



## vicicicarus (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for any and all help provided,

I was trying to return to stock my Tab 2 7.0 but it just stays stuck on the samsung screen.It boots through the opening samsung animation but goes only as far as the last samsung screen. Can some one assist me in unbricking it. The tab is a GT-P3113 and I had update the cfw to 4.1.1, I just want to be able to return to stock.


----------



## Duskye (Feb 24, 2012)

Firstly, if you can still boot into CWR, and have any backups, trying restoring them first.

If that doesn't work, then your only option is to ODIN completly back to stock. This guide on XDA should help you nicely.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2007876

I've used this exact guide before when I had a bit of a mishap when updating to CM 10 to 10.1, worked perfectly.


----------

